# Sind eure Stundensätze geheim ?



## jabba (22 Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich ja wie einigen bekannt ist,auf der Suche nach Unterstützung bin (war),
frage ich mich warum ich noch nicht einmal bei Nachfragen einen Stundensatz bekomme.

Nur ein einziger hat  direkt angegeben was ich angefragt habe.

Nur mal als Feedback. 
Hätte ich mehr angeben müßen? 
Ich werde immer gefragt um was es da  genau geht,oder welche Qualifikation man braucht, oder ob man das nebenbei machen kann ???

War ich da so undeutlich ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2011)

Also jabba, so wie ich da sehe kann Mann das nur nebenbei machen
wenn der Jahresurlaub für deinen Auftrag verwendet wird. 
Zu den 3 Wochen auf der Baustelle kommen ja bestimmt noch einmal
1 Woche Vorbereitung und ein paar Tage Nachbearbeitung. 
Im übrigen wird auf einer Baustelle üblicherweise 10-12 Std. Gearbeitet. 

Wenn ich mir dein Anforderungsprofil so anschaue ist das nichts für
Hobbyprogrammierer, da muß Mann schon seinen Job verstehen. 

Meiner Meinung nach darf so jemand zwischen 60-70€ die Std kosten.


----------



## jabba (22 Dezember 2011)

Der kann ja 60€ kosten, aber das muß er mir ja sagen.
Dann kekommst du die nachfrage welche Qualifikation erfordert wird oder um was es geht ???

War doch beschrieben.
Also wenn einer noch nie etwas von den von mir aufgeührten Sachen gemacht hat, sollte er sich nicht melden.
Wenn einer sich meldet und meint er kann es, soll er sagen was es kostet.

Und wenn dann kommt 
Hab ich alles noch nie gemacht.... wäre aber interessant...
bin ich Ausbilder ??? ich muß den  Kack ans laufen bringen.
Da ist mir ein Profi für 65€ lieber  als ein Newbie für 70€ der meint das er es Wert ist, ..... weil .... er ist ja SPS-Techniker ist .


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2011)

Für mich war deine Anforderung eindeutig, da ich so eine Ahnung habe was du drauf
hast, hätte ich mir nicht getraut den Auftrag anzunehmen. Wenn ich den selbsständig 
wäre.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2011)

65€ Stundensatz für einen Profi?
Ich stell grad fest, dass es wohl ein ziemliches Gefälle in Deutschland in unserer Branche gibt.
Unterhalb des Weißwurst-Äquators sind die Stundensätze deutlich höher. Zumindest wenn jemand die genannten Anforderungen von jabba auch abdecken kann.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2011)

Dieter 65€ sind üblich auch bei Leuten die aus dem Süden kommen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Dezember 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Nur mal als Feedback.
> Hätte ich mehr angeben müßen?
> Ich werde immer gefragt um was es da  genau geht,oder welche Qualifikation man braucht, oder ob man das nebenbei machen kann ???



Hallo,

ich halte Deine Anfrage für sehr aussagefähig und bei weitem 
ausreichend.

Natürlich kannst Du statt "Umfang" schreiben "Voraussetzung: 
Erfahrung mit", aber gegen Oberflächlichkeit hilft der beste Text 
nichts.

60 - 65 EUR ohne Projekt- und Personalverantwortung halte
ich auch für realistisch.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (23 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dieter 65€ sind üblich auch bei Leuten die aus dem Süden kommen.



Zu weit südlich darfst aber nicht gehen. Bei uns, südlich des Rheins kannst mit 65 Euronen vielleicht nen 
netten Alleinunterhalter buchen der Dir mit seinem Synthesizer das volle Udo Jürgens-Programm durchspielt. 
 Kann, je nachdem worauf du abfährst für die IBS auch hilfreich sein  Aber für nen Softy..... niemals

Güssle


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2011)

@schnick und Schnack,
verdient den jetzt der Alleinunterhalter mehr als ein Softie?
Ich würde dann noch umsatteln, in meiner Jugend habe ich in 
der örtlichen Blaskapelle Flügelhorn gespielt.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (23 Dezember 2011)

@ rusty

Hehehe nein war umgekehrt gemeint...
Aber ne Überlegung wärs schon wert.
Bin leider musikalisch nicht so bewandert.
Aber hab mir höchste Noten mit der Furztrompete und der Arschgeige verdient.
Sollte reichen

Back to topic  (sorry)


----------



## maxi (23 Dezember 2011)

Bei uns auch kein Geheimniss, 98 Euro rechne ich bei meinen Arbeiten  ab.
+Auslösen, Fahrtzeiten, Übernachtung und Zuschläge


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Bei uns auch kein Geheimniss, 98 Euro rechne ich bei meinen Arbeiten  ab.
> +Auslösen, Fahrtzeiten, Übernachtung und Zuschläge



Was für eine Dienstleistung bekommt Mann denn für das Geld bei dir,
das hat aber nichts mit Automatisierung zu tun ... Oder?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Dezember 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Bei uns auch kein Geheimniss, 98 Euro rechne ich bei meinen Arbeiten  ab.
> +Auslösen, Fahrtzeiten, Übernachtung und Zuschläge



Das ist doch nur so ein interner Faktor bzw. ein Preis der auf irgendwelchen Preislisten steht. In meiner alten Firma wurden für mich als SPS-Programmierer 109€ angesetzt. Das hat aber meines Wissens nie ein Kunde bezahlt da ja  alle min 30% Rabatt bekommen haben.


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

träume ich????? 

Für einen Stundensatz eines Automatisierers >=100€ erwarte ich aber, daß der nicht für irgendwelche anderen Kunden oder seine MA telefoniert, auf der Baustelle keine Dinge probiert sondern auf´s erste mal hinbringt, zu 100% für meinen Auftrag da ist und mind. 100%ig vorbereitet (was ich auch bezahle) bei mir erscheint.

Wenn ich feststelle, daß Teile erst auf der Baustelle programmiert werden, obwohl im Angebot "Engineering" oder sowas als Vorarbeit ausgewiesen ist, dann wird angefangen "Erbsen zu zählen".


Ich bin sicherlich kein schwieriger Auftraggeber und arbeite bei IBN mit jedem gut zusammen, aber irgendwo muss die Kirche im Dorf bleiben.
Geben und nehmen heißt das Motto


MfG


----------



## jabba (23 Dezember 2011)

Um hier mal den Dampf rauszunehmen 

Es ging mir nicht darum was hier wer kriegt,sondern warum bekomme ich einen Stundensatz erst genannt wenn ich nachfrage, obwohl ich geschrieben habe.



> Kontakt mit Stundensatz und Anreisekosten bitte per PN



Also ich liege deutlich unter den ganzen genannten Sätzen,
daher wären für mich im vorraus schon einige Anfragen nicht Interessant gewesen.


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2011)

Ich habe Deine Anfrage ja nicht gelesen aber es könnte ja auch daran liegen das der Stunden- bzw. Tagessatz nicht immer gleich hoch ausfällt.

Ich kenne auch variierende Zahlen je nach Art und Umfang so wie Dauer des Auftrags. Quasi Mengen-, Stammkunden- usw. Rabat.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Dezember 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> träume ich?????
> 
> ...



Du hattest noch nie Programmierer vom grossem S auf der Baustelle, oder ?  Und ich persönlich arbeite am liebsten nach Festpreis. Dann kümmert es den Kunden nicht so wenn es mal wieder etwas länger dauert und ich muss kein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn ich mal einen Kaffee mehr am Tag trinke.


----------



## jabba (23 Dezember 2011)

Ist ja kein Problem,
da kann man schreiben 65-95€ je nach Länge und Anforderung an die Aufgabe.
(ist jetzt z.B.die Angabe eines Bewerbers)


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

dass die S unverschämt teuer sind ist schon klar.

Wenn ich von einem AN überzeugt bin, dann habe ich kein Problem damit, gegen unseren Einkauf und unsere GL in den Ring zu steigen GENAU DIESEN AN durchzusetzen.

Dann will ich aber auch was dafür haben --> wie gesagt: Geben und Nehmen


Du arbeitest am liebsten nach Festpreis???
Ist im Sondermaschinenbau eher ungewöhnlich, oder?

MfG


----------



## jabba (23 Dezember 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Du hattest noch nie Programmierer vom  grossem S auf der Baustelle, oder ?  Und ich persönlich arbeite am  liebsten nach Festpreis. Dann kümmert es den Kunden nicht so wenn es mal  wieder etwas länger dauert und ich muss kein schlechtes Gewissen haben  wenn ich mal einen Kaffee mehr am Tag trinke.


Ich hab mal einen vom großen S angefragt für die Optimierungen eines Gleichstromreglers, der sollte 176€ kosten.
Ich  habe gefordert erst mit dem zu telefonieren, nach  ein paar Minuten  Gespräch war klar, das der genau so wie ich nur "fummeln" würde.
Hab das dann gelassen, und es nach einem Tag selber hinbekommen.

In meiner alten Firma kam mal einer von Siemens, der sollte in unsere Sigraph-ET-S Unix System ein Update aufspielen.
Der hatte noch nie so ein System gesehen, und sollte das nach Anleitung machen.
Siemens hatte und damals eine Rechnung von über 5000,00DM für drei Tage Arbeit geschickt.
Dem konnten wir zum Glück entgehen, da der Kaufvertrag bereits auf dem Update beruhte, aber nicht installiert war.

Zu  dem Thema krieg ich immer die pickel, wenn ich z.B. von einem  Servohersteller einen Spezialisten bestelle, der ein Schweinegeld kostet  und nicht mehr kann wie ich.


----------



## jabba (23 Dezember 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Du arbeitest am liebsten nach Festpreis???
> Ist im Sondermaschinenbau eher ungewöhnlich, oder?
> 
> MfG



Hab  ich eigentlich die letzten 15 Jahre ohne Probleme gemacht, aber man muß gegenseitiges Vertrauen haben.
Aktuell gibt ein Kunde am liebsten nur die Max.Stundenzahl vor.
Also wenn ich drüber bin, leg ich drauf, wenn ich drunter bin krieg ich weniger.

Wie nennt man das "lose lose Situation"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Dezember 2011)

Ich habe da im laufe der Jahre die gleichen Erfahrungen wie Jabba gemacht. Die Krönung war mal ein S-Profibus-Spezialist der eine Vorab-IB bei uns im Werk machen sollte. Der fing erstmal an Handbücher zu lesen ........ ohne Worte und ohne Bezahlung  .... stark war auch ein junger Bursche der uns einen MM440 optimieren sollte. Das Ding lief nachher genau so schlecht wie vorher. Der Spass sollte aber für einen Tag an die 1000€ kosten.

Ich denke, das ich mit meinen Festpreisen bisher immer gut gefahren bin. Ein normaler Auftrag dauert ca. 10 Wochen, 4 Wochen Vorbereitung, 6 Wochen Inbetriebnahme. Ich denke da sollte es auf ein paar Tage + oder - nicht drauf ankommen.


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Problem,
> da kann man schreiben 65-95€ je nach Länge und Anforderung an die Aufgabe.
> ...


Die Angabe ist etwas vage, ich vermute das fast alle die erst auf erneute Anfrage geantwortet haben, in dem Spektrum gelegen haben.
Als Kunde hätte ich ein Problem bei diesem Angebot mehr als sagen wir 70€ zu zahlen da ich die Untergrenze 65€ bereits kenne.

Nur um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden, ein Spektrum von 65-95€ vom ein und dem selben Anbieter ist oft gerechtfertigt. Je nach Schmerzensgeld und Betreuungsaufwand im Nachhinein. Ich denke ohne genauer über die Aufgabe und Vorstellungen des Auftraggebers gesprochen zu haben, ist es schwer einen Preis zu nennen.


----------



## jabba (23 Dezember 2011)

Klar ist das schwer einzuschätzen.
Aber eine Antwort:
"Wäre eine Interessante Herausforderung , hab ich alles noch nicht gemacht, hab aber Interesse so etwas mal zum machen"
Und dann einen Stundensatz 15€ über meinem, bin ich Ausbilder ?
Ich hab jetzt zwei Leute im Einsatz, und bei jedem lege ich etwas  drauf. Wenn die Leistung stimmt kein Problem.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2011)

Meine Erfahrungen mit den Spezialisten vom grossen S sind positiv.
Problem ist nur, an die richtig guten und dann auch leider extrem teuren Kollegen ran zu kommen.
Hier hängt es meist von den Beziehungen ab, die der zuständige Siemens-Vertriebler hat.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (24 Dezember 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> "Wäre eine Interessante Herausforderung , hab ich alles noch nicht gemacht, hab aber Interesse so etwas mal zum machen"



Sehr seltsam, denn wenn ein Qualifikation angefragt wird, bedeutet das nach meinem Empfinden nicht, dass bei dem Projekt etwas sich angeeignet wird bzw werden muss, sondern dass man das Geschäft kann!

Doch kann ich auch bestätigen, das bei uns für 65€ wohl kein guter Programmierer oder Entwickler zu bekommen ist.
 Abhängig von der Aufgabe wird bei uns zwischen 70€ und 105€ berechnet.
Planung und Organisation mehr, Ausprogrammieren weniger.
So nach dem Motto: Hirnschmalz kostet etwas mehr.



bike


----------



## Ralle (24 Dezember 2011)

Na, so ist das nun mal im Leben. Ich hätte da ja gern gemacht, aber da die Zeitschiene nicht paßte, erst gar nicht geantwortet.
Festzustellen ist, dass ich offenbar den falschen Stundensatz habe oder in der falschen Ecke wohne.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Dezember 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...Festzustellen ist, dass ich offenbar den falschen Stundensatz habe oder in der falschen Ecke wohne.



Das ist doch eine Frechheit, dass Ihr Ossis uns heute noch die 
Stundensätze versaut. 

Ernsthaft: Mancher der 80 EUR-Kandidanten wäre froh, wenn er
 bei der Nachkalkulation auf 65 EUR in der Stunde kommen würde.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Dezember 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine Frechheit, dass Ihr Ossis uns heute noch die
> Stundensätze versaut.
> 
> Ernsthaft: Mancher der 80 EUR-Kandidanten wäre froh, wenn er
> bei der Nachkalkulation auf 65 EUR in der Stunde kommen würde.




Tja Baden-Württemberg ist schon das gelobte Land der Automatisierungstechnik 
Vergleich einfach mal die Tarif-Gehälter in der Metall- und Elektroindustrie bundesweit.
Mit den Stundensätzen ist es dann wohl nicht anders.
Da kann macht dir der Friese den Stundensatz wohl noch eher kaputt als der Sachse.

Gruß und schöne Weihnachten

Dieter


----------



## zotos (25 Dezember 2011)

Jabba,
ich war am überlegen ob ich folgendes besser als PN schreiben sollte aber nach dem Ralle nun auch noch von den geringen Stundensätzen berichtet, schreibe ich es doch als Antwort in den Thread und halte es allgemein.

Wenn man bei seinem eigen Kunden keinen höheren Stundensatz durchsetzen kann, aber am freien Markt keine Fachkräfte für einen annähernd gleichen Preis bekommen kann, also nicht mal eine Nullnummer daraus wird, ist der mit dem Kunden Ausgehandelte Preis wohl zu niedrig.

Vielleicht ist es an der Zeit die eigenen Preise neu zu überdenken und mit dem Kunden zu verhandeln.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Dezember 2011)

Bei den hier genannten Stundensätzen sollte man auch unterscheiden zwischen den von
Freiberufler und Lieferanten von Komponenten bzw Maschinen. Die letzteren sind ja quasi
Monopolisten auf ihr Produkt und können somit mal schnell einen anderen Satz als Wucher 
einfordern.


----------

